# came home to a beautiful surprise



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Today I started kidding stalls.
I got the partition done and was happy 
[attachment=8:2bx1idth]Kidding stalls and more 008.jpg[/attachment:2bx1idth]

[attachment=7:2bx1idth]Kidding stalls and more 009.jpg[/attachment:2bx1idth]

This is what I came home to (no one said a word to me)
[attachment=6:2bx1idth]Kidding stalls and more 010.jpg[/attachment:2bx1idth]

They took out the temporary partition you see in teh first pictures and then added the front and the gates :clap: I was so surprised  my family is great! :stars:

ok more pictures
[attachment=5:2bx1idth]Kidding stalls and more 011.jpg[/attachment:2bx1idth]

[attachment=4:2bx1idth]Kidding stalls and more 012.jpg[/attachment:2bx1idth]

in the front stall looking at the backstall 
[attachment=3:2bx1idth]Kidding stalls and more 014.jpg[/attachment:2bx1idth]
inside backstall (thats teh gate to enter)
[attachment=2:2bx1idth]Kidding stalls and more 015.jpg[/attachment:2bx1idth]
looking INTO the back stall (gate is open)
[attachment=1:2bx1idth]Kidding stalls and more 017.jpg[/attachment:2bx1idth]

Looking into front stall
[attachment=0:2bx1idth]Kidding stalls and more 016.jpg[/attachment:2bx1idth]

we used all scrap wood and old gates


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how neat is that..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that was nice of them! how big are they?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job! And a wonderful surprise to come home to!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

aww! It's so beautiful!

*cries* Oh you are so lucky! I can never get anything done. My husband is disabled, and I don't know what the heck I am doing. I need a handy man to teach me some tricks. Or maybe I'll just kidnap one of you guys for a couple of weeks to show me the ropes. *laughs*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes I am very blessed with a handy mom and siblings as well as my dad. But I am terrible myself at things


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

aww Stacey that's really kind of them

LW


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice wanna come build me some like that?? lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, what a blessing. You are very luck and I know you know that.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

That was a great blessing. You do have a wonderful family - give them all extra hugs today! Those are really nice stalls.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Very nice! Those will come in handy soon enough :leap: 

Mind if I ask the dimensions of those? Ours look to be of similar size and Im just curious


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are 4feet by 6feet each


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Nice- our stalls are the same I always wondered if they were a bit small- guess not!
We have a 8x8 kidding stall- then we move them over to the smaller stalls after they have kidded.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

8X8 seems like a waste of space for a nigerian to me so thats why they are "smaller"


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I only like the 8x8 so I can be in there to assist and have some room to work around the doe and kids
but yea 4x6 is enough room for momma and kids to share


----------



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

You had me tricked! Thought I was gonna see a pic of a new baby!.............. :doh:


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

How fabulous!! We're working on ours this week, so thank you for sharing the ideas and dimensions! Cannot wait to see yours full of babies!!


----------

